# Model 100 attachments



## 34_40 (Nov 5, 2013)

Could anyone share a pic or two of some of the attachments like a steady rest or taper attachment for the 100 series?
I've got a 108 and have been searching for some of the attachments that were available with the unit.

Oh, I'm also curious with the threading dial, it looks like mine had one but it's gone and I see them from time to time but I'm not sure what mine should look like.

Thanks in advance!  As a newb I'm sure I'll ask all the silly questions! But that's how we learn right?!?!)


----------



## rock_breaker (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi 34_40

I have a Clausing 100 MK III, the threading dial has 4 numbered marks on it at 90*. The top of the dial is flat as is the surrounding casting which is in the same plane. I believe it was manufactured in the early 40's.

I don't have any information about attachments as I inherited the machine from my father. This website is probably the best place to search since they allow a person to negoiate? purchases/sales.

Have a good day

Ray


----------



## 34_40 (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Ray!  Your assesment of this site is the main reason I joined. A great group of guys willing to share knowledge and information.


----------



## 34_40 (Nov 15, 2013)

Well, ok.. if no one has any pictures of 100 attachments, does anyone have a link maybe to where some could be found?

I'm a visual kinda guy and need to know or have a better idea at least :think1f what I'm searching for. The manual they sent me isn't
very helpful.

I'd sure appreciate any help given! )


----------



## Pacer (Nov 15, 2013)

Have you joined over at the yahoo Clausing site - look thru all the photos, files, etc and ask some questions. I found a lot of good stuff over there when I was doing my 100MK.

But... off hand I dont recall seeing a steady or follow rest ---  I copied some good literature there.


http://groups.yahoo.com/group/clausing_lathe_and_mill/


----------



## 34_40 (Nov 15, 2013)

Pacer said:


> Have you joined over at the yahoo Clausing site - look thru all the photos, files, etc and ask some questions. I found a lot of good stuff over there when I was doing my 100MK.
> 
> But... off hand I dont recall seeing a steady or follow rest --- I copied some good literature there.
> 
> ...



Yes, I'm over there also..  It's slower there than here..  The steady rest is pretty easy to visualize, the taper and follow attachments must be rare for a 108 cause it seems that no one has a pic or document to share.

But thanks for the reply! )


----------



## 34_40 (Nov 18, 2013)

Ironman said:


> Hi 34_40 I have a Clausing 100 MK III, the threading dial has 4 numbered marks on it at 90*. The top of the dial is flat as is the surrounding casting which is in the same plane. I believe it was manufactured in the early 40's.  Ray



Ray, the gear on the bottom of your thread dial.. can I request that you count the teeth on that gear?  There's one on the big auction site now and it has 31 teeth, It looks like the one from a 100 series.  If thegear matches up maybe I can bid on it.  TIA!

Mike


----------



## 34_40 (Nov 30, 2013)

Just wanted to post an update. I have so far found 3 attachments for my 108. 
Through the yahoo site a member there sold me a steady rest (in really nice shape also!) 
And then through the big auction site I snagged a thread dial and a apron micrometer! These last 2 were from a 5900 Clausing. The thread dial bolts on perfect! And the micrometer fits but the top that hooks onto the V of the way is a bit sloppy, the 5900 has bigger ways evidently so some careful filing and grinding will improve the fit.

SO, if anyone is searching for a thread dial for a 100 series, you can also use use a later dial, as long as it's from a 12" machine it will bolt on. HTH.


----------

